# F/I on stock and price.



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

i have a '04 with 30k on it. this is my DD and about the onlything thats put a smile on my face due to devorce. i want to update my girl with some mods but after reading ive came to realise f/i may be the best bang for the buck. my question is this..being as this is my DD would it be smart to install a sts system or maggie/procharger? i would like to keep the maitnance low and i dont want to get into a sprial with followup mods (i.e. i dont want to get f/i then realize i cant drive it b/c i need fuel upgrade + new heads+ a better cam+ yaddayadda) im looking for a larger install upgrade w/o having to fuss about things that need to be upgraded or else it wont run correct. 
my 2nd question is, would keeping the car cam/heads/bolt ons be the better way to go?( i understand bolt-ons would be less moving parts but it seems that they would be more expensive when its all said and done) im not looking for 600+rwhp but maybe 450ish and move on to cosmetics. what is the path i should best follow? thanks guys and any poitive input is always +


-Kurt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the best bang for the buck is a turbo kit. Instant power, free power from the engine, and you can remove it and sell if you ever wanted to sell the car. Can't really do that with a cam and heads without a ton of labor and parts.


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

hmm, ok..turbo it is then. STS the best way to go? would love a TT set-up. anyone klnow one?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a company called APS that has a twin kit. I think it's over $6K though.


----------



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

aps the best quality system around?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Kurtherogto said:


> i have a '04 with 30k on it. this is my DD and about the onlything thats put a smile on my face due to devorce. i want to update my girl with some mods but after reading ive came to realise f/i may be the best bang for the buck. my question is this..being as this is my DD would it be smart to install a sts system or maggie/procharger? i would like to keep the maitnance low and i dont want to get into a sprial with followup mods (i.e. i dont want to get f/i then realize i cant drive it b/c i need fuel upgrade + new heads+ a better cam+ yaddayadda) im looking for a larger install upgrade w/o having to fuss about things that need to be upgraded or else it wont run correct.
> my 2nd question is, would keeping the car cam/heads/bolt ons be the better way to go?( i understand bolt-ons would be less moving parts but it seems that they would be more expensive when its all said and done) im not looking for 600+rwhp but maybe 450ish and move on to cosmetics. what is the path i should best follow? thanks guys and any poitive input is always +
> 
> 
> -Kurt


What you have to realise is 450rwhp+ is realistic with just any type of FI kit without anyother mods to the car. Once your start pushing to 500+rwhp you going to need other mods to the car fuel system upgrades, bolt ons, ect. Same goes with heads, cam the more horsepower you want out of your car the more you put a tax on componets. Also with high HP head and cam car it becomes less "driveable", whereas a high HP FI car is little more driveable. Being your DD car your best bet is FI, I would suggest a Magnacharger it has better street manners. With Procharger and turbos you have to wend them out just to get the full benifit of their power. If you want high HP potental down the road then go with turbos or Procharger.


----------

